# Our Broodmares ..



## Leeana (Jun 25, 2008)

For once, some non show horse photos ...i hope you enjoy the small band of broodmares i've put together. They are all finially home 






First is *Little Kings Crimson Dream* 32" Red Roan Daughter of Little Kings Supreme Dream, a National top 10 Sr stallion owned by LKF. She came home this past weekend, she is being bred to Narko (Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko, Double BTU Bred 33" Palomino Stallion) for a 09' foal.


























Then, East Acres Cotton Candy, a 34" Silver Bay Overo mare, bred to Sheryls stallion Little Kings Jr Jinx for 2009. Shawntelle has a filly out of Candy, Ericas Banditos Beauty Mark.






Then, On The Rise Farm Silver Angel, a 33" Silver Dapple granddaughter of Egyptian King and double Buckeroo bred ontop. I love the EK line, im really excited about this mare, she has the EK head and trot



. She is exposed to a leopard stallion for 09' ...her and Candy are getting Ultrasound Friday to determine if they are bred or not.











Then, less but deffently not least ...Irish Hills Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC Buckskin 38" daughter of National Produce Of Dam winner Wa-Full Benihana (HOF). She and Candy came home from the Area II show in Ashland week before last, thanks Sheryl for bringing them up for me and letting them reside in my pasture. Either crossing her to Narko for an 09' foal, or sending her out ..we will see



.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats!! Funny how we both brought home "red roan" mares with Komokos Little King Supreme breeding! And that prefix on Silver Angel sure looks familiar too!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 25, 2008)

VERY nice group of mares you have there Leeana.

SEND BENITA OUT!! It's the last opportunity. You'll kick yourself in the butt if you don't.



Narko isn't going any where!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 25, 2008)

Dream and Angel came home this past weekend, Dream is a Komokos Little King Supreme Granddaughter



. Benita and Candy came home weekend before last





Sheryl, no pressure huh LOL. I'll decide this week


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 25, 2008)

Nope, absolutely no pressure at all.



LOL


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 25, 2008)

> Dream is a Komokos Little King Supreme Granddaughter


Cool, our Copper came home last Saturday with her colt.. She's a grand-daughter and great-grand-daughter of Komokos Little King Supreme.. Her sire is Little Kings Cisco Supreme who is a son of KLKSupreme and her dam is out of Little Kings Cinderella who is a daughter of him





Just love your gals blaze and blue eye


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 25, 2008)

What a beautiful group of mares

congratulations





it must feel like Christmas


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 26, 2008)

Crimson Dream's really got presence for a broodmare, and I do love the head on your EK mare. Congratulations on four very nice additions!


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeana --

They are all so beautiful!!! You have really put together a great herd!

Congratulations!!!

Jill


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow Leeana, congrats! Those are some gorgeous mares!!!!!!!






Going to be some beautiful babies!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Nice girls! You have put together an excellent herd!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, i am really happy with all of them





Dream really puts on a liberty performance , she is a show to watch


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice line up!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 26, 2008)

OOOHHHH-AAAHHHH...love them all. I am originally from Findlay Ohio sure miss the fall weather up there


----------



## Leeana (Jun 26, 2008)

> minie812 Today, 03:43 PM Post #14 OOOHHHH-AAAHHHH...love them all. I am originally from Findlay Ohio sure miss the fall weather up there


Findlay is about 35 minutes SW of here , i have a friend that goes to college in Findlay so we are always up that way and that is the closest mall around.

Fall sounds nice right now , as its about 93 degrees and humid out. Yuck!


----------



## Barbie (Jun 26, 2008)

Leanna-

Nice mares!!!! You're going to have some nice babies.

Just wondering how far you are from Kenton (my mom was born there). My husband is from Bellefontaine and I used to work for someone whose family has a farm in Dola. We're hoping to go to Ohio the end of July to see my husband's sister in St Marys and maybe I can get in some horsey time and come visit if convenient for you. I'll be having withdrawals when I leave home. Good thing we are heading to Tam and Dan's of Amazing Grace when we leave Ohio as I know I'll have no shortage of horses there.

Good luck with your girls!

Barbie


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2008)

OOH!! Leanna, you have definitely got quite a herd on your hands!! I love them all...but I think I like Angel (or whatever you call her) the best. She is absolutely gorgeous! And the fact that she is silver dapple doesn't hurt either...I've always appreciated a good silver dapple.(ask Devon hehe)

ANYWAYS...Congrats on all your beautiful new ladies!!!


----------



## twister (Jun 26, 2008)

OOOH Leanna, those are some beautiful mares, can't wait to see the babies they will produce next year. I bet they are all gorgeous!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Devon (Jun 26, 2008)

Woo!

LOVELY Ladies Leeana!!

I am so jealous you have so many



LOL

I have to say Dream is one of my favorite she is wow for me





Angel does look ALOT like sweetgrass same movement scary ahah


----------



## Leeana (Jun 27, 2008)

> Barbie Posted Yesterday, 04:27 PM Leanna-
> 
> Nice mares!!!! You're going to have some nice babies.
> 
> ...


I think we are about an hour and half North of Kenton, we use to go camping in Kenton in September but have not been for a few years. We are not far at all, come on up ...we would have fun



.

Devon,

I told you Angel looked and moved like Sweetgrass



.

Thank you


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, CONGRATS LEEANA!!! Nice picking!!!












I don't know if Devon has seen this yet or not, but WOW does Angel ever look just like her beloved mare Sweetgrass!



She'll love her!

I personaly LOVE all of the other three too! I wonder if they are all LWO+ ? I think I would test Dream and Benita because they look overo to me





I want to know who the other "stallion" is



I think Narko will cross well with them! I'd like to see more of them, they are pretty



I am really like Candy too



I think she is the is my favorite but they are all nice, CONGRATS AGAIN!!!











So where do I line up for some of those GC foals???


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, you've been busy! I bet Narko is one happy camper!





Congratulations!


----------



## Ferin (Jun 29, 2008)

You have put together a great group of broodmares! They are all lovely!



Im looking forward to seeing your future foals.


----------



## nootka (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice, congrats!

Liz


----------

